# goodhosting.co support dead?



## Vijay (Oct 16, 2014)

Hello,

I ordered a VPS with goodhosting on 3rd oct. Had terrible response from them.

I had asked them to provision FreeBSD 10 template, this ticket is still pending since 9th October.

I then asked for a refund on 10th, again this ticket is still pending..

Does any one here, have any experience with them?.. I'm thinking about opening a paypal dispute.

-Vijay


----------



## DomainBop (Oct 16, 2014)

> I then asked for a refund on 10th, again this ticket is still pending..


That was Friday.  Monday was a holiday in Canada (Thanksgiving) and based on what I've read on LowEndTalk the owner is fond of traveling to places without Internet access on holidays...


----------



## Vijay (Oct 16, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> That was Friday.  Monday was a holiday in Canada (Thanksgiving) and based on what I've read on LowEndTalk the owner is fond of traveling to places without Internet access on holidays...


Thanks for your reply,

Is there no one else to reply to tickets?.. Does all tickets have to be answered by the owner?

-Vijay


----------



## serverian (Oct 16, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> the owner is fond of traveling to places without Internet access on holidays...


One of these days! One of these days! I'll do the same.


----------



## FHN-Eric (Oct 16, 2014)

Vijay said:


> Hello,
> 
> I ordered a VPS with goodhosting on 3rd oct. Had terrible response from them.
> 
> ...


Firstly, they don't provision a vps, they allot resources for you to do it. 

You may find this helpful in setting up the vps: https://freevps.us/thread-13566.html

They are normally very good about answering support tickets, the owner was on Skype the other day.


----------



## Vijay (Oct 16, 2014)

FHN-Eric said:


> Firstly, they don't provision a vps, they allot resources for you to do it. You may find this helpful in setting up the vps: https://freevps.us/thread-13566.html They are normally very good about answering support tickets, the owner was on Skype the other day.


Yes i Know... I asked them to provision a FreeBSD template....


----------



## RLT (Oct 16, 2014)

Do they even offer a FreeBSD image for their system?


----------



## MannDude (Oct 16, 2014)

If support isn't answering, try posting in the owner's sub-reddit. https://www.reddit.com/r/CharlesBroughton/

Yes, that's a real thing apparently.

<shrugs>


----------



## comXyz (Dec 25, 2014)

@Vijay did you get any response from GoodHosting?


----------



## drmike (Dec 26, 2014)

Goodhosting seems to be a good shop.  Some bumps in road but the owner really does seem like an alright fellow and trying to do right for biz and customers.


----------



## comXyz (Dec 26, 2014)

drmike said:


> Goodhosting seems to be a good shop.  Some bumps in road but the owner really does seem like an alright fellow and trying to do right for biz and customers.


Yea, the owner is really nice and friendly. Sometimes I need to wait few days to get response, but overall their services are decent.


----------



## Vijay (Jan 9, 2015)

comXyz said:


> @Vijay did you get any response from GoodHosting?


Nope.. Never got an response from them..


----------



## HostAg (Jan 9, 2015)

Have you got your money back? How about the paypal dispute?


----------



## drmike (Jan 9, 2015)

Time to post recap and some tickets.... Find the whole thing sad and often question when providers go missing in action to customers.


----------

